

Parallel and Distributed Computation: Numerical Methods - TriinT
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/3719

======
profquail
Great link! I did my undergrad degree(s) in Math and Physics, with my
concentration in optimization. Numerical analysis is a bit of a dry subject,
but I think it's _super_ important for programmers to learn, and it's not
something that's mentioned very often.

For those readers of HN who don't know what numerical analysis is, it
essential deals with mathematical algorithms, and how to deal with the errors
introduced by using floating-point numbers.

